# AADR show in Avondale, AZ Feb 19th



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

*American Pit Bull Terrier Club of Arizona
Will hold 1 Sanctioned Conformation Point Shows & 1 Weight Pull
February 19th , 2011 at :
Avondale, Arizona, 85323​*
Come show support for our breed, not registered for the AADR? * REGISTER AT THE SHOW*

Judge will be TL Williams, come show the man your best dog. There will also be a car show and bully event.

fun classes and raffle!!!

For Info
Brian (928) 342-4250, Fernando at 602-763-4681​


----------

